# Making purchases with AGR MasterCard for friends...



## Meme (Apr 29, 2008)

Might be a silly question - but has anyone thought of charging items for others to your MasterCard in order to increase your points? Of course, you'd want to be SURE that that relative or friend pays you back (or pays you first)  . But I'm considering this since I have some relatives who'll be buying airline tickets for overseas travel. And come to think of it, some others who are buying coast-to-coast domestic travel. Comments?


----------



## NJCoastExp (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah, about 12,000 points in my AGR account came that way.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Apr 29, 2008)

I always get the money first though! Recently sold my Kansas City Chiefs tickets (season) to some friends. They are about $2000. So I pay for them on my AGR CC, and then they pay me. Its a free 2000 points.


----------



## Trogdor (Apr 30, 2008)

I generally do this when I go out to dinner with friends. Since I rarely have cash on me, I'm almost always paying with a credit card. The others pay for their meal in cash, and I put it all on the card. It works out pretty much the same way. Not quite 12,000 points, but still...


----------



## Railroad Bill (May 7, 2008)

Yes those "Friend Points" can add up fast. Put my golfing buddies greens fees on my card and they just paid me before we reached the first tee. Then my RR group is taking a western excursion on Amtrak and I paid for all their tickets. That gave me a 2 for 1 point total for Amtrak purchases. Another 1200 points. 

As mentioned before, only with friends who pay ahead of time. Otherwise, a friendship might go out the window over the debt.


----------



## RailFanLNK (May 8, 2008)

I have two simple rules for my friends: 1. No I will not loan you money...not even one dang dollor and 2., No you can not move in with me. Seems to work pretty good for me!


----------

